# Champions league final - Bayern - Borussia Dortmund



## OddsPoster (May 6, 2013)

UEFA Champions League   
May 25, 2013 14:45  Borussia Dortmund v FC Bayern Munich         

at Wembley Stadium, London 

Borussia Dortmund    4.30  Draw    3.65  FC Bayern Munich    1.80  
OVER 2.5     1.75   UNDER 2.5     2.05   
TEAM 1 +0.5     2.05   TEAM 2 -0.5     1.75


----------



## AsiaMan (May 16, 2013)

Here's the link for the official website of UEFA and the information are results, news, statistics, and multimedia from the current competition. http://www.uefa.com/uefachampionsleague/index.html


----------



## orbetting (May 16, 2013)

Just had a sneka peak on 365s the 1x2 is coming in at 7/2, 11/4, 8/11 - I think we could be in for a surprise provided it wont be the German slog fest that everyone is expecting - still quite excited for it, expecially as its one of the last bits of exciting footy worth clinging on to before the season stops


----------

